# Mertens' water monitor enclosure



## CrazyNut (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi everyone,
so I'm wanting to build/have built a new enclosure for my merten's as his current enclosure is now too small and it needs more improvements anyway. I want something he can have for the rest of his life, permanent outdoor enclosures are out because we rent. I was thinking of a 7ftLx2ftWx4ftH enclosure. I'm unsure on how much it will cost to build (just the enclosure itself with nothing inside) and wether or not I should build it myself or wether I should have it built for me. The material was either going to be wood with glass viewing front or just an all glass enclosure. I don't really want sliding doors, just a mesh+timber lid. If anyone could help me out in determining cost of both glass and wood, problems I might run into and pros and cons on having it built for me would be fantastic. I'm not really willing to spend anymore than $800 on it fully set up unless it is absolutely necessary.
Thanks in advanced 
CN


----------



## Native_EWD (Apr 26, 2015)

I too am looking at upgrading my mertens enclosure, What are you going to do about the water? My plan is to buy a glass 6x2 and fill it, then extend the enclosure up another foot above the tank, Id like to stock it with a couple of native fish species aswell.
Wood exposed to the humidity and heat will have to be sealed very well, Have you seen the plywood fishtanks people make? I think that will be the cheapest bet.
Don't forget a good canister filter will cost you two hundred alone, Depending on how much water you'll be running.


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 26, 2015)

I was actually going to install an outdoor fish pond lol or custom build one to fit. I was thinking about plywood since it would be really cheap. 
Cheers


----------

